# 449 train cancelled for 11/22



## Don P (Nov 12, 2015)

We are traveling from Boston to Chicago on 11/22 via Roomette and received a notice of cancellation. A call to Amtrak resulted. Was told that we would change trains in Albany, and all would be well.

The call center could not tell me what would be our fate if our connection from Boston were to be late.

Can someone knowledgeable tell me if I should be worried about making this transfer? Do they hold the Albany train if the Boston train runs late? If we wind up on a bus my wife.. well it wouldnt be pretty.

The return has us changing in Albany NY within a 15 minute window on 11/28. I think both these trains go through Albany, so I dont get whats even happening here.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 12, 2015)

No worries. The Boston section of the Lake Shore Limited always connects with the New York section in Albany. You will be doing a cross-platform transfer between the two trains. Your sleeper car will already be attached to the New York section. This is because of work going on at Albany that prevents the two trains from physically connecting like they normally would.


----------



## Dp (Nov 12, 2015)

Glad I asked! I'm really hoping this trip will convince my wife to quit flying to Chicago and take the train instead. Booking early, the price was competitive and maybe we'll arrive rested.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2015)

If they are running trains (which I understand they will), there will be 1 train between Boston and Albany and another train between Albany and Chicago. Normally train 449 and 448 operate between Boston and Chicago, with the train combining/splitting with train 49 and 48 (which operates between New York City and Chicago) in Albany. However, due to construction at the Albany station, there is no connecting track between the 2 tracks. So there is an across the platform transfer.

If one train is late, the other train will wait for it. Otherwise, that train will lose most of its passengers!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 12, 2015)

So, I got the same call/email today, for my trip which is scheduled for December 14th. I had to call them, verify my reservation number to the automated voice (which involved many repetitions because she couldn't seem to "get it"), then give my res number to the agent that finally answered (so why did I have to get it right with the automated voice?), then transfer to AGR because my trip was on points. Yes, the word "cancellation" alarmed me, as well.

The AGR agent was very nice and helpful, even checking further to verify that there was indeed a snack car on the stub train from Boston to Albany (the first info she looked at said that the train was all-coach). I am hoping that the snack car is one of those with a small business-seat section. That was very comfortable, and it was nice being able to get coffee and tea very close to my seat. I think last time they did that to me on 449, the coffee and tea were complimentary.

Can anyone verify what the current make-up of that stub train is?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 12, 2015)

I see now that the re-booked reservation simply says I am in coach, so I doubt there is a business-class section on this train (if there were, how would they know who is entitled to it??).


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2015)

Last I knew, 448/449 had the 2x1 cafe/business car that was on 65/66/67. If you were booked in a sleeper from BOS to ALB, you got BC!  Otherwise, it was coach.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't think that they are offering BC on the stub train. Simply cause to ensure each sleeper passenger got a BC seat it would have to be a 62 seater. Cause if one does the math if each sleeping compartment is full that's more then 18 passengers. The 2x1 BC seats 18 max. IINM they use 10 of the 12 roomettes for Revenue, that's 20 seats/passengers right there, If each BR has 3 in the room which is allowed then that goes to 26 and 2 in the H room would make it 28. But let's say there's 1 passenger in each room. That would make 10 roomettes, 2 BR, 1 H room, leaving 13 seats filled. So you can have anywhere from say 13 to 28 pax in need of a BC seat. If they're full at 28 and using a 62 seater, that car would be just about half full. To me a bit of a waste. So I can see why they aren't offering BC.


----------



## AG1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I did that trip last month with the cross platform transfer. The Boston train was one hour late and the New York train was held for us.. The ticket said coach but there was a cafe/business car the three sleeper passengers were directed to. I wasn't offered a lunch meal from the cafe although others on here have reported receiving one on that leg.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, they flat-out re-ticketed me for coach on the BOS-ALB segment. So I don't see how, even if sleeper pax were entitled to sit in bus class, that they would let me do that. It's a points redemption, so there will be no adjustment either. I am considering going through NYP instead of BOS.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Nov 13, 2015)

Unless the café/BC class has been pulled from the consist, the sleeper passengers are directed to the BC section of the café car. Yes, your ticket says coach, but you will have the comfortable 1 and 2 seating of Business Class.

Enjoy your trip!

Mike


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

oregon pioneer said:


> Well, they flat-out re-ticketed me for coach on the BOS-ALB segment. So I don't see how, even if sleeper pax were entitled to sit in bus class, that they would let me do that.


You are going to have a ticket that says you are in a sleeping car past Albany, right? Seems to me that would easily let only those of you with sleeper reservations sit in the nice car.


----------



## Triley (Nov 13, 2015)

Ryan said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they flat-out re-ticketed me for coach on the BOS-ALB segment. So I don't see how, even if sleeper pax were entitled to sit in bus class, that they would let me do that.
> ...


Which is correct...the last time I looked on at 449, it still had the split Cafe.


----------



## acelafan (Nov 14, 2015)

Mom and I took 449 in September. We had to ask the lounge car attendant if we could sit in BC when we got on in Worcester. She was very pleasant and accommodating but we felt like the conductor wasn't happy we moved up from coach. It all worked out fine. Sometimes you have to wonder if Amtrak personnel really understand the products that are offered/sold to customers. Doesn't help that the eticket says coach instead of BC, either.


----------



## George K (Nov 15, 2015)

One man's experience: Took 449 on 9/26.

We boarded in Boston South Station. As we walked up the platform, the conductor asked our destination and when we said "Chicago" he directed us to one of the coaches, which we boarded. It was only an hour or so into the trip, when I walked to the cafe/bc car for an adult beverage that I discovered the BC section. I told the cafe attendant that we were sleeper pax to Chicago, and he told us to get our luggage and sit up there.

Much nicer than coach.


----------

